# Heteropoda maxima measuring 30cm found in Laos!



## xenesthis (Dec 15, 2008)

This is not a new discovery, as this species was already known, but they did find a 30cm one. The old report was 25.

See: www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/wildlife/...s-of-new-species-found-in-Greater-Mekong.html

_"A huntsman spider, named Heteropoda maxima, measured 30cm across and was found in caves in Laos. It was described as the "most remarkable" of 88 new species of spider located in Laos, Thailand and the Yunnan province of China."_


----------



## Asgard (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you very much for sharing! It is indeed amazing!


----------



## cjm1991 (Dec 16, 2008)

The horrible things I would do to get ahold of a sub adult pair of them    Thats awesome, a foot LS huntsman. :drool:


----------



## Xenodamus (Dec 16, 2008)

Good God that's scary! I love T's, but other spiders are the fuel that feeds my nightmares!


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Dec 18, 2008)

hey,
I wonder what they´re talking about... 
WWF didn´t find so many new species. All those species are known and described, so nothing new!


----------

